# Löffler Colibri / TCM Tchibo Regenhose



## CarstenKausB (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

es gab bei Tchibo vor gar nicht langer Zeit eine Regenhose für rund 10,- EUR. Ich Depp dachte, ich würde bei Sauwetter und Kälte nicht fahren und nun habe ich mich schon geärgert, sie bei Ebay für 15,- EUR inkl. Versand ersteigert zu haben.











Heute bin ich bei Stadler durch die Klamotten geschlendert und plötzlich sah ich meine (leider noch nicht angekommene, weil erst vorgestern ersteigerte) Regenhose. Erster Griff, alles klar: Isse! Gleiches Material (fühlt sich porös an und schaut grau schwarz aus). Blick auf den Preis: 149,- EUR  
Denke, daß kann doch nicht sein. Ich habe mit der Hausmarke Dynamics gerechnet und mit vielleicht 30,- EUR, aber nein. Es ist eine Löffler Colibri.





... bei Ebay immerhin auch noch 119,- EUR plus Versand!




Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Loeffler-Gore-Co...ryZ22172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(Leider finde ich keine scharfen Bilder im Net um Euch den Stoff zu zeigen, der wirklich eine auffällige Struktur hat (fühlt sich porös an).

Haben die bei Löffler ein Ei am wandern oder ist die TCM Variante nur ein Nachbau mit nicht anständig funktionierender Funktionsfaser, total Wasserdurchlässig und totaler Schrott (was ich mir nicht denken kann. Bisher waren die Tchibo Sachen ganz anständig)?
Was mich stutzig macht ist, daß die sich derart gleichen, daß ich zumindest optisch KEINEN Unterschied feststellen konnte!

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## manne (2. Dezember 2005)

Die Löffler kenn ich nicht, aber zur TCM kann ich was sagen, leider wenig positives: die Beine sind mir (182) bei XL noch zu kurz, bzw. der Bereich Schritt-Beinabschluss (ist ja beim Biken entscheidend), darüber ist sie vorn und hinten "gerade" also nicht optimal für eine gebeugte Haltung. Die Klettverschlüsse lassen sich an den Waden nicht eng genug schliessen, mal gucken ob ich da mit Umnähen was machen kann. Wetterfestigkeit noch nicht ausreichend getestet, aber nach einigen Erfahrungen mit TCM-Zeug ist da nach dem 1. Waschen nicht mehr viel. Letztendlich hab ich lieber weiterhin meine 7 Jahre alte, mit literweise Seam-Grip zusammengehaltene Jack Wolfskin "Bike Me" an. Achso, ein Vorteil (außer Preis) fällt mir zur TCM grad noch ein: das Material fühlt sich innen nicht so folienmäßig an, also könnte man zur Not auch mal im Sommerregen ohne lange Untersachen drüberziehen.

MfG Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (2. Dezember 2005)

Welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn?

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## manne (2. Dezember 2005)

CarstenKausB schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn?
> 
> Jruß,
> 
> Carsten



86cm
Bei 90°-gewinkelten Knie ist sie >10cm überm Knöchel.

MfG Manne


----------



## CarstenKausB (2. Dezember 2005)

Na, ich komme trotz 1,83cm auf gerade mal max. 80cm Schrittlänge, obwohl ich eigentlich immer die Wahrheit sage ;-)

Bin mal gespannt, denn ich habe "L" bestellt   

Na, gottseidank habe ich keine Colibri bestellt. Wenn die TCM nicht passt, ersteigere ich eben die nächste   

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Dezember 2005)

Die Löffler hat eine Gore-Tex Membrane und die Tchibo ist ein Plastiktüte als Hose vernäht bzw. ist das Teil beim ersten Regen durch und nicht mehr dicht.


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Die Löffler hat eine Gore-Tex Membrane und die Tchibo ist ein Plastiktüte als Hose vernäht bzw. ist das Teil beim ersten Regen durch und nicht mehr dicht.



Das ist Quatsch, sorry.  
Weder hat die Tchibohose eine Plastiktüte, noch ist sie nach dem ersten Regen undicht.
Ich finde, die Löffler ist besser geschnitten und ist qualitativ hochwertiger
verarbeitet (Reißverschlüsse, Nähte usw.), was den 10fachen Preis meiner Meinung nicht so ganz rechtfertigt.
Werde mir aber trotzdem keine Tchiboklamotten mehr holen, nachdem ich
erfahren habe, zu welchen Bedingungen die Arbeiter die Sachen herstellen,
damit wir die Kleidung auch schön billig kriegen.


----------



## univega2001 (3. Dezember 2005)

leider kein Quatsch,

hatte die Hose bei einem Alpencross dabei und muß leider sagen, daß ich noch nie nach so kurzer Zeit so naß war! Von Regenhose konnte wirklich nicht die Rede sein. Ich habe sie danach sofort an Tchibo zurück geschickt und anstandslos mein Geld zurück bekommen.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2005)

Hmm, ich habe beide und kann mich in Sachen Wasserfestigkeit bei der Tchibohose nicht beklagen.
Ziehe aber fast immer die Löfflerhose an, weil die besser passt.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Dezember 2005)

@Der Toni:

Die Tchibo Hose hat ja wohl keine Membrane, sondern ist nur bedampft und sobald die bedampfte Imprägnierung vom Regen oder Waschen abgespült ist, ist die Hose auch nicht mehr dicht; es sei denn ich würde die Hose wieder imprägnieren (Spray).

Mit Plastiktüte habe ich gemeint, dass man in der Hose durch das Schwitzen nasser ist, als durch den Regen der vom Himmel kommt (solange die Hose noch imprägniert ist).


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2005)

Dann reden wir wohl von zwei unterschiedlichen Hosen.
Meine Hose (2Jahre alt) ist von innen nicht bedampft.
Sie sieht in etwa wie die Löffler Hose aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Dezember 2005)

Die Hose ist nicht von innen sondern von außen bedampft und das kann kein menschliches Auge sehen.


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2005)

Naja, wie dem auch sei.
Meine Hose hat sich in den 2 Jahren gut bewährt und sie ist sein Geld auf alle Fälle wert gewesen.
Und nur aus oben erwähnten Gründen werde ich keine Tchibo oder Aldi Billigheimerklamotten mehr kaufen.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (3. Dezember 2005)

Ist ja auch voll in Ordnung wenn du damit zufrieden bist


----------



## CarstenKausB (3. Dezember 2005)

... ob die Regenhose von vor zwei Jahren mit der von vor zwei Monaten identisch ist?

Ich war überrascht, weil es sich zumindest äusserlich beim Material, der Sitzeinlage und bei den Bundverstellern, sowie fühlbar um das selbe Material handelt.

Ich habe dabei eher vermutet, daß es aus der gleichen "Fabrik" kommt, Löffler & Gore nur Ihren Namen draufpappen und ddafür mal eben das zehnfache verlangen. So wie es bei den meisten Rahmen ja auch der Fall ist   

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## brmpfl (3. Dezember 2005)

träum weiter....


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2005)

CarstenKausBIch habe dabei eher vermutet schrieb:


> Ich hab mal reingekuckt:
> Löffler = Made in Austria
> Tchibo = Kein Herkunftsland angegeben (Made by ausgebeuteten,unterbezahlten Kinderarbeitern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenKausB (3. Dezember 2005)

@brmpfl

... nun mal nicht gleich pampig werden   

@ Toni

heutzutage bedeutet sowas oftmals leider gar nichts mehr. Bei etlichen Herstellern wird irgendwo produziert, in Deutschland zusammengesetzt und dann als "Made in Germany" bezeichnet.   

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## brmpfl (3. Dezember 2005)

Pampig? ... Das würdest Du merken   

Ich kann es nur irgendwie nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen, dass die Klamotten vom Discounter für 9,99 irgendwie identisch sein sollen mit den "Marken"klamotten für 99,99 und mehr!

Das ist reines Wunschdenken!
Selbst von den Firmen, bei denen bekannt ist, dass sie einen Nebenverdienst bei den Albrechtbrüdern haben, findest Du diesen Preisunterschied nicht.
Soetwas kann sich keine Firma leisten.

Einspruch: Im Baumarkt gibt's doch auch Villeroy&Boch und viiiiieeeeel günstiger!?
Frag mal Deinen Sanitärexperten bzw. Fliesenleger, der wird Dir den Unterschied erklären.

So als Faustformel gilt: Mit 20 Prozent des Aufwandes kannst Du ein Produkt zu 80 Prozent herstellen.
Fakt ist, beide, das 80%ige und das 100%ige sind sich u.U sehr ähnlich.
Jetzt fragt man sich natürlich: wo ist der Unterschied?
Bei einer Regenhose sind die verbleibenden 20% vielleicht die Atmungsaktivität und/oder die Dichtigkeit...


Hajo

P.S.: Ich hab' da einen Bekannten, der fährt eine Auto, das rot ist, 4 Räder und ein Lenkrad hat, mit "F" anfängt und wo ganz wenig Personen reinpassen und das hat ganz wenig Geld gekostet.
Das Fahrzeug kommt aus dem gleichen Konzern wie der Dienstwagen von Schumi...
Ist trotzdem kein Ferrari sondernn ein Fiat Uno...  

P.P.S.: Wo ein Artikel hergestellt wird, sollte in Bezug auf die Qualität keinen Unterschied machen, sofern der Hersteller Wert darauf legt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2005)

CarstenKausB schrieb:
			
		

> @brmpfl
> 
> ... nun mal nicht gleich pampig werden
> 
> ...



Löffler hat eine hauseigene Weberei, die den größten Teil der verarbeiteten Stoffe selbst herstellt. In diesem Falle ist das "Made in Austria" also kein Etikettenschwindel.   

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## CarstenKausB (4. Dezember 2005)

@ Hajo

na, reines Wunschdenken ist´s nun nicht. Wenn man ein paar mal über tatsächlich identische Waren verschiedener Hersteller gestolpert ist, wird man skeptisch.
Beispiel: Die Scheinwerfer meines Mercedes G sind identisch mit denen des Golf I. Man rate an welcher Ersatzteiltheke man mehr bezahlt. Bei G Fahrern ist es sowieso oft sehr ausgeprägt überhaupt nicht über´s Geldausgeben nachzudenken. Wenn bei einer Fa. ORC ein Sonnenbrillenetui mit Kunstwurzelholzapplikation 69,- EUR kostet, wird´s bezahlt. Egal ob es an der Tankstelle 9,95 kostet (ja, es sind die selben). Im Radsport fällt mir die gleiche Lockerheit in der Geldbörse, bzw. der selbe Markenfetischismus auf. Wie gesagt bei Rahmen ist´s am auffälligsten (mag ich jetzt nicht suchen, aber hier:
Griffe Ebay Noname: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7200442310&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
Griffe DaBomb:http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Griffe/Griffe-DaBomb-Da-Grip::1095.html )

Es ist ja durchaus okay, wenn eine bestimmte Ware einen bestimmten Preis hat. In der heutigen Zeit, wo man aber an jeder Ecke beschissen werden kann, sollte man durchaus die Sache mal hinterfragen. Gerade bei so auffälliger Ähnlichkeit. Bisher sah ich jedenfalls nichts bei einem Discounter was meinen Vaude & Gore Sachen ähnlich sah.

@ Toni

... dann wärs ja geklärt. Dann ist´s also eine nachgemachte Cartier, eine dreiste (und schlechtere) Kopie  

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Boandl (4. Dezember 2005)

CarstenKausB schrieb:
			
		

> Griffe Ebay Noname: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7200442310&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> Griffe DaBomb:http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Griffe/Griffe-DaBomb-Da-Grip::1095.html )



Das hier teilweise kräftig gemauschelt bzw. umgelabelt wird, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Man muss sich nur mal ansehen unter wie vielen Namen/Marken taiwanesische (chinesische?) Kalloy-Teile auftauchen.

Die Griffe sind allerdings ein schlechtes Beispiel, hier fallen deutliche Unterschiede im Bereich der Klemmung auf.


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2005)

Nicht alles was gleich aussieht oder sich gleich anfühlt ist auch gleich  Gewisse Asiaten haben ja ihr Wirtschaftswunder dadurch erreicht, dass sie es verstehen Produkte meisterhaft zu kopieren. Das heißt dann aber noch lange nicht, dass Original und Kopie in Material und Qualität wirklich identisch oder auch nur annährend vergleichbar sind.


----------



## CarstenKausB (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi Boandl,

wo siehst Du denn da Unterschiede? An dem Lenkerendstopfen der auch auf der Klemmseite eingesetzt wurde?

Aber okay, hier was anderes:
Wellgo Magnesiumpedale: http://cgi.ebay.de/mg-Magnesium-Ped...201594722QQcategoryZ81675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dasselbe von NC-17: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Pedale/NC-17-Pedal-Magnesium-04::2097.html

Wär vielleicht mal einen eigenen Thread wert: Original oder Fälschung?  

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Boandl (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo CarstenKausB,

nein ich sehe Unterschiede beim Material des Klemmrings und bei der Schraubengrösse. Kann aber auch auf die schlechte Qualität des e-bay Fotos zurückzuführen sein.
Bei den Pedalen lässt das ähnliche Äussere keinen Rückschluss auf Lager und Abdichtung und die verwendeten Achsen zu.

Dieses Pedal  gibt es, in sehr ähnlich aussehenden Versionen, von etwas über 5  bis etwa 100 . Das sind aber keineswegs die gleichen Pedale.


----------



## CarstenKausB (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi Boandl,

bei den Pedalen passt´s nun sicher. Meines wissens produziert Wellgo für viele "Marken" unter anderem NC-17. Ich hatte die Pedale auf der Waage und das exakt gleiche Gewicht unterstreichts.

Die von Dir genannte Pedalform kenne ich, und auch deren Unterschiede noch aus Zeiten wo ich auch mein Rennradtraining noch mit Riemchen gemacht habe     

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## HB76 (4. Dezember 2005)

moin moin, ich möcht euch wirklich net die illusionen rauben, aber das ihr soviel geld für eure klamotten ausgebt is alles nur marketing!! leider!!

hab nen kumpel in der textilbranche(geschäftsführer) der wees also von was er redet. nur mal das beispiel eure super tolle markenjeans, denkt ihr wirklich die ist die 1500-200 euro wert??  der stoff kostet vielleicht na sagen wir mal 5 euro, dann das nähen 2,50 euro. sind wir bei 7,50 euro, und jetzt geht das geldverdienen los. ein tolles label drauf und sie wird teurer, nun geht sie durch zig zwischhändler und irgendwann kauft ihr sie für 200 euro..   

und das ist bei den funktionsklamotten nicht anders, die kaufen irgendwo den fertigen stoff mit der und der membran und dann wird das irgendwo zusammengenäht (kann bei solchen nischenprodukten echt noch in deutschland passieren) und dann steht da eben gore drauf. der stoff ist aber nun mal nix anderes. die verarbeitung und die innereien sind von hersteller zu hersteller wieder verschieden. aber denkt ihr wirklich das die den stoff selbst herstellen???   

es gibt einige wenige hersteller von den stoffen und die beliefern nun mal alle

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (4. Dezember 2005)

aber gerade gore is da nschlechtes beispiel weil sie selbst die membran herstellern die von allen andern kopiert wird


----------



## Boandl (4. Dezember 2005)

Ich spar mir die "Markenjeans", meine krieg ich bei i-bää, 3 Stk. 50 .  
Dafür leg ich bei Funktionsklamotten auch mal einen Hunderter drauf. Nicht für die Klamotten - für die Funktion.


----------



## brmpfl (4. Dezember 2005)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spar mir die "Markenjeans", meine krieg ich bei i-bää, 3 Stk. 50 .
> Dafür leg ich bei Funktionsklamotten auch mal einen Hunderter drauf. Nicht für die Klamotten - für die Funktion.



 

... und die i-bää Gebühr kann man auch noch sparen


----------



## Nummer5 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Also ich habe mir die Hose letztes Jahr   auch gekauft.
Ich hatte sie auch öfters bei schlechten Wetter an. Über die Funktion kann ich nicht meckern. Wie aber schon geschrieben, der Schnitt ist für Leute mit zu kurzen Beinen. Ich bin 1,90m und habe XL und die Beine könnten locker 10cm länger sein, wenn ich da meine Gore Windstopper BIB als Vergleich nehme. Auch die Weitenregulierung mit dem Klett ist für die Tonne, einfach nicht eng genug einstellbar.
Ich habe mir ne Regen-Short daraus gemacht  , so wird mein Sitzposter wenigstens nix mehr von ausen Nass


----------

